# Math exp() Problem



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich bin seit ca. einem halben Jahr von C/C++ auf Java umgestiegen.
Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei mich mit der ME zu beschäftigen.

Nun zu meinem Problem, ich möchte eine negative Kommazahl mit _e_ hoch berechnen.
Die normale Klasse Math bietet dies in der ME Edition nicht. 
Ich habe bereits einen Artikel gefunden, der mir aber nicht bei einer negativen Kommazahl hilft
today.java.net/pub/a/today/2007/11/06/creating-java-me-math-pow-method.html

Vielleicht versteh ich den Text einfach nicht, ist ja Englisch, aber ich habe auch schon die Methoden ausprobiert, es funktioniert einfach nicht mit negativen Kommazahlen.

Bitte um Hilfe.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

seisop


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2008)

Komma mit Punkt verwechselt?

```
public class Test
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        System.out.println(Math.pow(2.1, -3.6));
    }
}
```

edit: ich habe wohl was anderes als das gefragte rausgelesen, editierte vielleicht gleich nochwas rein 

edit2: für negative Zahlen reicht doch das positiv pow und dann noch 1/x rechnen?


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Danke erstmal,

also nein ich habe das Komma nicht mit dem Punkt vertauscht.

alles schön und gut, aber pow ist doch nicht in der Math!?


mfg
seisop


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jun 2008)

wie gesagt war das eine vorschnelle Antwort zu Math.pow,
zu den Operationen im Link habe ich nur den Satz

>  für negative Zahlen reicht doch das positive pow und dann noch 1/x rechnen?

beizutragen, eine Analyse des Algorithmus erscheint mir nicht so einfach


----------



## seisop (11. Jun 2008)

Ups, war ja gar ned eingeloggt.   

Kann es sein das du dich mit der Version geirrt hast`?
Brauch ne Lösung für die ME Edition.


mfg
seisop


----------

